# Ebay alternative?



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's illegal or just against Ebay and/or Amazon policy to let folks sell tobacco? :dunno:

I imagine a pipe centric site would be fairly well received... 

What do you guys think of the idea? opcorn:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> Does anyone know if it's illegal or just against Ebay and/or Amazon policy to let folks sell tobacco? :dunno:
> 
> I imagine a pipe centric site would be fairly well received...
> 
> What do you guys think of the idea? opcorn:


It is not illegal for EBay to sell tobacco products, it is just run by PC anti tobacco zealots.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> It is not illegal for EBay to sell tobacco products, it is just run by PC anti tobacco zealots.


But is it not against the rules to use poo poo to pay for tobacco?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

It's perfectly fine to sell certain products as long as you sell the packaging, not the contents....:tape2:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Selling tobacco _generally_ (always) requires licenses and specific _additional_ tax payments. Crossing State lines, in the US, and crossing International Borders bring additional taxes, tariffs and mucho regulations.

Just make one sale/shipment to a juvenile or in violation of some local podunk law and your ass would be done.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> But is it not against the rules to use poo poo to pay for tobacco?


Yes supposedly. Funny how more online cigar retailers are accepting though. Must be only for lighters. LOL :dunno:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Yes supposedly. Funny how more online cigar retailers are accepting though. Must be only for lighters. LOL :dunno:


Yes I've used ping pong to buy "Lighters." :tape2:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> It is not illegal for EBay to sell tobacco products, it is just run by PC anti tobacco zealots.


If that was true you wouldn't be able to sell tobacco at all on eBay. I think their "open secret" scam of allowing tins of "sealed collectible tins", thereby allowing people to avoid the hassles and expenses that plexiprs speaks up (at least until enough people complain, of course) shows that they are hardly "PC anti tobacco zealots".


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

"The Ebay rules for collectible tobacco and alcohol containers are the same:
* The value of the item is in the collectible packaging, not in the wine/tobacco itself.
* The listing description should state that the package has not been opened, but that the twine/tobacco within is not for consumption.
* The collectible tobacco packaging must not be available at any retail outlet, and packaging must have a value that substantially exceeds the current retail price of that wine/tobacco product in the package.
* Sellers must take steps to ensure that the buyer of these collectibles is at least 18 years of age"

If I remember correctly Ebay put these policies in place around 1999-2000. Several years ago I used to see alot of wine being offered on Ebay that was readily found in retail outlets and in no way were the bottles worth more than the actual wine itself. That practice seems to have almost all but disappeared on Ebay these days. I think they made these rules for the same reason most illogical rules are made--avoid litigation.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> If that was true you wouldn't be able to sell tobacco at all on eBay. I think their "open secret" scam of allowing tins of "sealed collectible tins", thereby allowing people to avoid the hassles and expenses that plexiprs speaks up (at least until enough people complain, of course) shows that they are hardly "PC anti tobacco zealots".


Ok Mark, you win. I will, from now on, buy all my cigars from Feebay.au. Think I'm going to run out of items to purchase shortly. I'm not anti Feebay, I have bought and sold literally craploads on that site. You cannot sell any tobacco product on .au that contains the actual tobacco. The item is withdrawn before completion. This is my experience & is the basis of my comment.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah. Sounds like the Australia version may_ have_ been moved to the zealot division...  However, rest assured that the home base still allows tobacco auctions in the U.S.; if you stand on your head a bit.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Ah. Sounds like the Australia version may_ have_ been moved to the zealot division...  However, rest assured that the home base still allows tobacco auctions in the U.S.; if you stand on your head a bit.


ROTFLMAO. Ok, deleting the .au off of my bookmark.:biggrin1:


----------

